# MARSOC Questions



## factanonverba123 (Aug 6, 2010)

Gents,

I apologize if this has been discussed already, but I've tried to search these topics not only here, but all over the internet. I have a couple of questions regarding MARSOC.

1. Are all MARSOC operators SCUBA and MFF qualified, or are there specific "MFF teams" or "SCUBA teams?" If it's the latter, is this the desired end-state, or is this just because of a lack of seats in those particular schools? What I'm getting at here is whether the desired end-state for MARSOC is for all operators to be qualified in both.

2. From what I've read, it looks like MARSOC's moved towards focusing on the FID mission and less on their DA/SR capability. Is this really the case, and if so, how much of the focus has shifted? Without getting into specifics, how much do they do these days in the DA/SR world as compared with primarily DA/SR units such as the SEAL Teams?

If I've ventured too close to compromising OPSEC, please let me know. Thanks for any help.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 6, 2010)

The term by, with and through mean anything to you? Just because they are doing "FID" does not mean they are not out there kicking doors and shooting people in the face. It is the same with SF. A lot of people do not understand this. I would also venture to say that in A-stan right now, MARSOC gets in a lot more shit than the SEAL teams.


----------



## car (Aug 6, 2010)

"The goal is to work *By, With, and Through*, host nation (HN) forces, so we can transition authority and control to that host nation."

One guy's opinion, not necessarily mine.

http://al-sahwa.blogspot.com/2010/01/inherent-dangers-of-working-by-with-and.html


----------



## factanonverba123 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the responses, guys. I was wondering if anyone knew the answer to my first question?


----------



## ship wrecked (Nov 30, 2010)

sorry i cannot provide any info on your first question i too have wondered about the exact same thing. anyone else know?


----------



## KilWil (Nov 30, 2010)

Googled "marsoc" and "scuba" and the first hit was,
http://www.usmc.mil/unit/marsoc/Pages/pao/Frequently-Asked-Questions.aspx

#9
* Do all MARSOC Marines become receive SCUBA and Airborne training?*
A9.   No.  However, critical skills operators may qualify for advanced  training and certifications in areas such as Airborne, SCUBA, language,  and emergency medical care based on future assignments.

Lots of other good information on that page too.


----------

